
Brad Garlinghouse Is Quitting AOL - sahillavingia
http://www.businessinsider.com/brad-garlinghouse-is-quitting-aol-2011-11
======
suivix
AOL has been on a downhill spiral since the dialup days have ended. It doesn't
surprise me that they're trying to latch on to the Huffington Post's media
empire, as Brad puts it.

